

Litecoin Sees Huge Price Jump After Launch Of 'Atlantis' - litecoinguru
http://cryptojunky.com/blog/2013/04/02/litecoin-hits-new-highs/

======
greenpill
I know it's been asked before, but what's stopping the creation of more of
these 'currencies', effectively devaluing the rest?

